# New Catch



## PhilK (Oct 22, 2007)

Hey I just caught a little huntsman running around my room. I put him in the tank vacated by my centipede, and was wondering what (if any) care requirements there are. He doesn't seem to go to ground much, prefering to stay on the walls, so I'll be giving him climbing materials etc etc.

Can I house others with him? What humidity do they need? Are crickets OK to eat? Substrate?

Thanks all!


----------



## WombleHerp (Oct 22, 2007)

WOW :shock: 

 i've always wanted to keep a huntsman! to feed it and let it get really really big just to freak my dad out!! lol







i love u PhilK! :shock:


----------



## Whisper2 (Oct 22, 2007)

well put it this way

my beautiful spider collection started to dissapear when i added a huntsman into it. 

thats about as much as i no on them


----------



## PhilK (Oct 22, 2007)

Woah.. so they're real little killers? Sweet! Hope I can grow this one big... Will too much humidity etc kill him?

Hhahahahaha Nat!


----------



## x_aussie_bloke_x (Oct 22, 2007)

i wanna start a collection.. whisper what did spiders u keep?


----------



## abbott75 (Oct 22, 2007)

When I move out, a spider collection will be one of the first things added!


----------



## WombleHerp (Oct 22, 2007)

is there like a care sheet running around anywhere?? (excuse the terminology..)


----------



## PhilK (Oct 22, 2007)

Holy crap! He just took down a cricket about twice his size in spectacular style!

It was sitting on the underside of a stick about 5cm from him and he launched himself straight out from the glass and crash tackled it onto the ground.... Then just hung on to it until it 'calmed down' and dragged it up the glass of the tank....

Woah. Why don't I own more of these?


----------



## WombleHerp (Oct 22, 2007)

i want one to watch it attack and kill a cricket!! waaaaaaaaa why cant i have one... ill stick it with my centipede :shock:

(just joking about the centipede bit people)


----------



## RevDaniel (Oct 22, 2007)

I have kept a redback spider before. Lived on crikets, a mealworm and other bugs. Other siders i allow to live freely even if they are in my room{ so long as they are not dangerous, and if they are i take them outside}


----------



## PhilK (Oct 22, 2007)

Yeah I'm going to try and catch a redback this holidays


----------



## Duke (Oct 22, 2007)

Pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## abbott75 (Oct 22, 2007)

RevDaniel said:


> I have kept a redback spider before. Lived on crikets, a mealworm and other bugs. Other siders i allow to live freely even if they are in my room{ so long as they are not dangerous, and if they are i take them outside}



Sounds like my room. There is a lot of (very large) Daddy Long Legs as well as three Black House Spiders (_Badumna insignis_) I feed the house spiders, but not the long legs. The house spiders don't mind the odd bogong, and it makes for a good fight! (Bogongs are tough lil moths and fight back vigorously!)


----------



## PhilK (Oct 22, 2007)

I'm not taking pictures of a teeny tiny huntsman! They're common as rabbit crap! Plus he stopped eating it now. He's just webbed it to the tank wall. I'll take it out if it;s there in the morning as the tank is pretty humid


----------



## abbott75 (Oct 22, 2007)

Here is a nice site if you want to ID it.
http://www.xs4all.nl/~ednieuw/australian/huntsman/Huntsman.html
(note, do not click if you are arachnophobic!)


----------



## Khagan (Oct 22, 2007)

PhilK said:


> Holy crap! He just took down a cricket about twice his size in spectacular style!
> 
> It was sitting on the underside of a stick about 5cm from him and he launched himself straight out from the glass and crash tackled it onto the ground.... Then just hung on to it until it 'calmed down' and dragged it up the glass of the tank....
> 
> Woah. Why don't I own more of these?



Haha yeah i didn't realise they did that either till i tried to catch one in my brothers room.. I put a container over it and it literally jumped at my hand and crashed into the container and went nuts lol. They're pretty cool spiders.


----------



## Duke (Jan 15, 2008)

Bump for want of a caresheet!

I caught a nice little baby yesterday.
It's only a couple of centimeters big.

I put a wood roach in when I got it.
Yesterday evening it was still there.
Last night/this morning it has vanished, shell and all!


----------



## DiamondAsh (Jan 15, 2008)

I tend to find ones around the house that are as big as my hand. My two Oscars think they are a great snack when thrown in the tank.


----------



## Nelly (Jan 15, 2008)

Spiders... spiders... spiders. So it's legal to catch and keep spiders? Fair enough, different rules to reptiles obviously. Forgive my total ignorance.

Unfortunately, where I live (where the Australian Reptile Park used to be near Gosford) we are subjected to a larger than normal population of spiders including the good ol' Sydney Funnel Web. I would normally leave all of the little fellas alone but given the amount of kids in the area and the close proximity of the houses a lot of the arachnids fall prey to my boot.

It's not that I have anything against them, but there is seriously a high saturation of them in this area. Still yet to see herps though...


----------



## Duke (Jan 15, 2008)

I know you can keep native spiders and insects (in NSW at least, prob country-wide too) without any type of permit.
Catching them....
Well if you can spray them with Mortein and not have the RSCPA on your back, then I guess you can adopt one form your living room ceiling.


And I take back what I said before, the wood roach managed to hide between the tank and the fly-mesh I put in. I'm still trying to coax it to the huntsman.


----------

